# Not Sure If I Have IBS.



## Roxy89 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello,Im not sure if i have IBSI have read about it and about all the symptoms and they seem to match how my body is acting. It started in June 2009 when i was at six flags. That day i thought i was just having diarrhea and so it passed. I couple days after that i ate subway and the same thing happen but this time i was in alot of pain. So it's March now and i have diarrhea/Constipation atleast 2 or 3 times a week and when it happens i feel horrible my body starts shaking like crazy. Im about to move and my move is going to take me about 3 days im very worried about how my body is going to act and i have not seen a docter b/c i do not have health insurance and im really tight on money with the whole move.So my question is, is it possible for me to have IBS or can it simply be that my body doesn't like some food that i am eating it is harder to digest?I stopped eating any wheat or white bread b/c that seems to effect me the most but also i can't eat some kinds of sugary foods.Is that any sign of IBS or no?Thank you so much for listening.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is no specific food intolerance that means IBS and nothing else. Some IBSers have problems with some foods, but there is no set pattern that proves IBS.But I don't see you mentioning anything that really indicates something other than IBS. Although the bad reactions to BM's/abdominal pain/IBS symptoms might be some vasovagal types of issues (effects blood pressure and heart rate and various autonomic things...do you feel better if you lie down when that hits?)


----------



## Roxy89 (Mar 16, 2010)

No i actually feel worse if i lay down.


----------

